# Apple Ereader?



## Kimrob444 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi all,
  I've been lurking for a week or two and lusting after a K2...but today I was watching a tech type show with my husband and the guest said that after Apple launches it's tablet/islate thing towards the end of the month that there's going to be a LOT of kindles on ebay the next day.  Insinuating that this thing is reported to be a "kindle killer".  I don't really want to invest in a product that I keep hearing is going to be "killed", but I REALLY want one.  I have an iphone and am currently using Stanza as my ereader, but the LCD is really annoying and I have to turn down the brightness level or else I get a headache.  Are any of you worried about this?  Do you WANT to read on an LCD?  Will there be enough of us that actually LIKE eink to keep the kindle afloat?  Ugh.  I'm sorry to whine, but with the economy the way it is I just want to make an informed decision before I spend my money.  Opinions very appreciated.
    Thanks,
      Kimberly


----------



## salaniz (Oct 6, 2009)

Kimberly,

There have been a lot of eReaders lately that have been billed as "Kindle killers".  I don't think it's going to disappear anytime soon.  You only have to look at the fact that Amazon is constantly updating the Kindle either through hardware (i.e International version) or through software updates.

At this point in time, I think there's room for a variety of eReaders.  I personally wouldn't want to read on an LCD.  Like you, I get headaches too quickly with that.  In fact, I'm constantly having to adjust lighting in my office at work just to compensate for my monitors.

The e-ink is a lifesaver where that's concerned.

There are a lot of options available right now with most of them having the same basic features and only varying to a slight degree.  If you do your research, then I think you'll be happy with whatever product you end up buying.

Good luck making your decision.  The purchase of the Kindle has been one of the best ones I've ever made.  I've never been happier.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to KB, Kimberly.  
I completely understand that you want to spend your money wisely.  
I've been seeing conflicting reports on the release date of the Apple product; anywhere from one to three months.
I really like the e-ink and do not like touch screens.  If I'm not mistaken, the tablet is going to be a touch screen.
My advice would be to wait a couple of months before you make your final decision.  See what happens.  
deb


----------



## ljorges (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't really see the new apple tablet as a competitor to the kindle.  Price-wise its gonna come in at over $700, so I'm not sure how these two would even compare.  I'm probably gonna get one considering I'm such an Apple Fanboy.

Les


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm sure that the Apple tablet/slate will be a wonderful device & will do lots of great things.  But I stare at at computer monitor all day at work, so an LCD screen for dedicated recreational reading is not appealing to me.  Also, my favorite vacation activity is sitting on the beach reading a good book.  The Kindle works very well on the beach; I don't have to worry about the wind blowing the pages, etc.  The e-ink screen is very readable in bright sunlight - an LCD would be worthless.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

This is a brand new tech field that is just headed up its development ramp.  There will always be something bigger and better just around the corner.  If it is good enough, buy it.  If it isn't, wait.  I agree with most of the things said previously in this thread about the Apple tablet.  I am much more interested in what Qualcomm is cooking up, but it isn't expected until at least the end of the year.  The Apple tablet will be announced (probably) by the end of the month.  Other ereaders are being announced at the big trade show opening this week in Vegas.  Someone else will announce soon after that.  There is a Kindle DX international due out soon.  It is widely believed (although not yet rumored) that the Kindle 3 will be out in the next 12 months.  

Eventually, you will have to decide that something meets your needs or stay on the sidelines.

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

The thing to remember is to buy what you want to use it for.  My understanding is that the apple product will be doing videos and such as well.  Personally, I don't need that.  I just want to read some books  In the end it's all about what you're going to use it for.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

On ABC news this evening, the new Apple tablet was alluded to as being a possible "Kindle Killer. "  I must profess ignorance as to why there seems to be a death wish for the Kindle in the media.  There are other threads on this forum about what the Kindle can be used for and what some folks want in additional features.  In fact, I just wrote one relating to my purchase of a netbook today.    Looks like Apple will not be at the Las Veaga show so their tablet release date is up in the air. As someone pointed out, you are the only one who can decide what you want an ereader to do in terms of features, screen technology, etc..  Also as others have said, we do not like the screen glare from computers.  I'm not necessarily a Kindle defender, but for me it's the best ereader.  My wife does not feel totally the same way though.  She still likes to read DTBs in addition to her Kindle.  She just loves books and always has.  We can answer your specific questions, but it's not our job to convince you to buy a Kindle.  When you think about it, it's a very personal choice.  Best of luck to you in your decision-making process.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The 'death wish' is just from the people who are kicking themselves that they didn't think of it first!    Sour grapes, and all that. . . . .


----------



## Kimrob444 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the opinions!  Just to clarify, I wasn't trying to get people to convince me to buy a Kindle...I'm already convinced, my concern was really whether the technology would be supported by Amazon if the kindle is indeed killed.  I already know I won't get the Apple as it's going to be LCD and I know I don't want that.  I already have a macbook, an imac, and an iphone, so I really don't see where a tablet is going to be something that I'll want, well, for reading books anyway!  I just don't want a Betamax on my hands !!  I didn't realize that a Kindle 3 was in the works, so that REALLY makes me feel better about buying.  Thank you all so much.
  Kimberly


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Amazon will be selling ebooks that can be read on various devices for a long time. They have already put out iPhone and PC versions, with Mac coming. They will also update the technology of Kindles to meet the competition. 

The media loves to proclaim something is a "___ killer." How many "iPhone killers" have been predicted?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> I must profess ignorance as to why there seems to be a death wish for the Kindle in the media.


That's easy. The news media has devolve into an entertainment source, not a news source. The have to make the story exciting instead of just true.

The Apple tablet may be a nice tablet computer, but whether is will suitable as an ereader is yet to be proven. Personally, I can read an LCD screen such as the iPod Touch just fine, and a larger version would be something I would consider.

At this point, it might be that the only thing that could kill the Kindle would be a boneheaded move by Amazon.

Mike


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

If anything, the Apple thing will be a lateral techno-move, and not a kindle killer. I'm curious about it and may lust after one, but that won't change all the things kindle has to offer--mainly TONS of good books in a format that's easy on the eyes. I'm not sure that whatever Apple puts out will be easy on the eyes, because it's liable to be back lit and not eInk.

Still...if you think there's any chance you'd have buyer's remorse, wait. See if you really will be able to get a cheap Kindle from someone dumping it for the iWhatever, or explore the iWhatever. Only you know what features you'll enjoy the most, and which one will suit your needs and fiances the best (though, the Apple reader is rumored to list at over $500...the Kindle already wins in that department...)


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

The iSlate might be a Kindle killer if you have lots and lots of money to burn.  There is going to be a huge difference in the price point between the Kindle 2 or the Kindle DX and the iSlate.  Apple has stated they can not build a netbook type product for less than $500 and not have it be junk.  Also, Apple has always been able to sell Macs to it's loyal followers regardless of the price point. I think it is a fairly safe bet that the iSlate will be somewhere between $800 to $1000.  At $800, that is three Kindle 2s, and at $1000, that is almost four Kindle 2, and almost two Kindle DXs.

Gene


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Well, I won't be paying $1000 dollars for one right now, even if I do love Apple. The economy will have to improve and the hubby start moving some product again at work for me to be able to justify a new toy at that price. I don't really NEED one you know. I already have a kindle I rarely use anymore, and an iphone that is almost permanently attached to me. Don't get me wrong, I'd want one, and it would be great because I could then retire my old windows laptop. If the price point is closer to 500 I will have a very hard time waiting though. I've been wanting an apple tablet like product that is compatible with the app store for awhile now. Awesome for watching videos, seeing those color pictures and my book covers, on the larger screen from the kindle app would be nice. oo and I'd love to use my mac gourmet app on it in the kitchen while it's parked in a dock. I'm sure I would read on it, if I'm reading a K book now, it's on my iphone.


----------



## earthlydelites (Dec 12, 2009)

there are plenty of articles on the internet that give speculation about what this new apple device will do.

Many point that it will be more than an e-reader, but more convenient than a laptop, but somewhere in between.

I think its more likely to be a multi-function device, and I don't know how many more of those I need. I've got the iphone, and pod, do I need the islate? 

but the end decision is up to you


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I am not even really sure why it has been compared to the Kindle. I don't see it as being the same type of device at all. It's not really for reading, even though you can read on it. I think anyone who got a Kindle because they wanted a "reading" device will not be interested in the new tech for the purpose. The reason "kindle killer" keeps getting thrown around is because they want their device in the same leauge as the Kindle...which I don't think anyone has done yet. There are other devices that are good, but even the best of them are compared to the Kindle. The Kindle has set the bar, and since Amazon is doing a fairly good job at raising that bar regularly, I don't see any real competition for another couple of years. Sony had a fairly successful reading device, but the Kindle is the first wildly successful one. Of course it has become the standard. I still think Amazon can make a lot of improvements, and it's not perfect (FOLDERS!!!!), but it's a darn good start!!


----------



## Saylorgirl (Mar 20, 2009)

First I bought the Kindle2 which I liked, then I bought the B & N nook which I love.  Each reader that comes out is better than the one before as improvements are made.  I have told a couple of friends to wait a few months and see what is in the pipeline.  This is good advice if you can only afford to purchase one reader.  I am watching the apple table now and also the skiff by sprint which I would love for my magazines and newspapers.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

Before commiting to the apple product or nook, you should compare book prices and availability.  I don't think B&N or apple can compete with Amazon on their book prices or the variety.  I actually considered the new Sony 900 because of the ability to get library books, til I discovered my library has such a limited collection of ebooks, and you have to wait for them just like DPBs.  I also like the money I save by NOT having to pay sales tax on my books-my local sales tax is 8.5%, which can be hefty if you buy as many books as we do.  I broke down before Christmas and ordered a DX-just got my email today it will be the new version .  I think it will be money better spent than on the Sony or the Apple (both are  hefty in price).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Everything I've seen. . . . admittedly not that much as I don't necessarily troll around for every bit of techno news there is  . . . .makes me think the new Apple thing is more competition for the many windows and/or linux based netbooks that are out there . . . . . .


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am interested in the apple thingy as a supplement to my mini-mac, not as an e-reader.  Thank you very much, I have a kindle to read with.


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

Amazon isnt going to stop supporting the Kindle anytime soon.   Amazon is leading the market currently in the e-reader market.  It also has one of the biggest Library of books availiable for an e-reader.   The Kindle is one Amazon's best profit generator.   Amazon support and pushing of the Kindle isnt going to stop, just because someone put out a e-reader to compete with them.  

Ive got an old Kindle Klassic. Ive had it for almost 2 years now.  I got mine in April 08 and got my dad one in Aug 08.  Even at $400 it was the best thing Ive bought, since I got my first PC over 15 years ago.  Actually I love my Kindle more than my PC.   The enjoyment Ive gotten out of the Kindle has paid for itself many, many, many times.  

Ive been thinking of upgrading to a K2i, but I just dont see the need.   I use my Kindle for one thing and one thing only, to read.   While the Text to speech and MP3 playability are good extras,  I know I wouldnt use them.  Thats me though, I love to get lost in what Im reading.  I think my Kindle Klassic would have to break bad for me to replace it.  My Kindle has so many scratches(Ive droped it lots of time) and oil stains (I work in a maitiance shop) thats its got character to it now.   Ive only just now had the replace the battery on it.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

In an early post in this thread, it was mentioned that the iPhone reader app caused eyestrain because of the back lit LCD.
Well of course that is what the iSlate is going to give you.
If I wanted to read on an LCD I would just use a netbook.  Don't need to spend more money on a tablet for the same thing.

Now the rumored Microsoft twin 7 inch colored eink device might interest me.  Eink, color, two screens (both 7 inch, at least) have application possibilities.  But there has been no more info on that for the last couple of months.  

Just sayin.....


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Don't you think the Apple device is basically going to be a giant-sized iPod Touch?  (And I don't say that as a slam; I have a Touch and love it.)  I don't really see that as a kindle killer, mainly because you'd still have to be reading on a backlit screen, which is a problem for a lot of people ... although the fact that it's a much larger screen might help.  I can read what I "have to" read on my Touch, but I would not want to read a book on it.  For one thing, it's impossible to hold it in any comfortable position for very long for reading ... but, a "tablet"-style device might solve that, because it would be more the size of a kindle.

For now, I will stick to my kindle for reading ... but I do love Apple products, so it will be interesting to see what they come up with down the road.


----------



## Taborcarn (Dec 15, 2009)

Unless Apple adds eBooks to the iTunes store (which doesn't seem likely) then I doubt this will make a blip for the Kindle in terms of market dominance.  They're just too different.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, I'm assuming that the iSlate would still be able to utilize the Kindle app, so even if you got it, you could still take advantage of the Amazon e-book store. Amazon is going to support the Kindle for a long time, and if it did die, barring a total collapse of amazon itself, I'm sure they would license out their DRM so you could port your e-books over to a new e-reader device.

I agree that "Kindle Killer" is being used because A) it is a catchy phrase and B) it stimulates interest. If anything it reinforces the Kindle as THE premier e-book reader, which should give anyone confidence that it is a safe purchase.

Anyone buying e-reader tech this early in the game needs to be aware that each generation is going to offer substantial alterations, many of which may be viewed as improvements. So "buyer beware". Though I think the K2 is about as optimal an e-reader as I could want, given the subject matter I read on it (non-illustrated fiction), so I can't see a real reason to upgrade pending a quantum jump to high res color. I'm sure 5-10 years from now the Kindle is going to be as quaint and antiquated a piece of tech as the first gen .mpg players were, but I don't think the hardware will last that long anyway and the replacement cost is so low, why concern yourself over it?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Taborcarn said:


> Unless Apple adds eBooks to the iTunes store (which doesn't seem likely) then I doubt this will make a blip for the Kindle in terms of market dominance. They're just too different.


There are already tons of ebooks in the app store. Heck there is a section dedicated to books.

For the heck of it, I just checked. The books section has over 1000 pages.


----------



## klopus (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't see current backlit color screen technologies (LCD, AMOLED, etc.) with their inherently bright backgrounds being usable for a long time reading of mostly print text. iSlate probably will be great for pictorial stuff like atlases, magazines, newspapers and such but not for reading books hours in a row like it's possible with e-ink screens on Kindle and other readers.

So I'd take this "Kindle killer" with a big grain of salt


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

klopus said:


> I don't see current backlit color screen technologies (LCD, AMOLED, etc.) with their inherently bright backgrounds being usable for a long time reading of mostly print text. iSlate probably will be great for pictorial stuff like atlases, magazines, newspapers and such but not for reading books hours in a row like it's possible with e-ink screens on Kindle and other readers.
> 
> So I'd take this "Kindle killer" with a big grain of salt


You can adjust the brightness and all the Apple store ereader applications I've used allow multiple choices for background and font color.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> You can adjust the brightness and all the Apple store ereader applications I've used allow multiple choices for background and font color.


Yep. Other than screen size and battery life, I'm happy reading on my iPod Touch. I even like the clearer text a bit better than on the Kindle.

Mike


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Yep. Other than screen size and battery life, I'm happy reading on my iPod Touch. I even like the clearer text a bit better than on the Kindle.
> 
> Mike


I really wish the kindle had a contrast adjustment. Which is why I also prefer reading on my iphone now. If the kindle app had come out before I bought my K1 I would have just stuck with my iphone.


----------



## Taborcarn (Dec 15, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> There are already tons of ebooks in the app store. Heck there is a section dedicated to books.
> 
> For the heck of it, I just checked. The books section has over 1000 pages.


LOL shows what I know, guess I never just looked for them.


----------



## klopus (Dec 8, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> You can adjust the brightness and all the Apple store ereader applications I've used allow multiple choices for background and font color.


Font contrast suffers when you lower brightness since backlit affects not just background but everything. Then there's battery life. There's a reason why Amazon and others choose to go with actually more expensive e-ink screens and not with conventional LCDs that have color, touch sensitivity and fast refresh. I mean different strokes for different folks but personally due to eye strain I can't read for a long time on my iPhone (and not only because of small screen) nor I can do same on my 19" desktop LCD even in vertical orientation or on my 12" HP tablet PC.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Yes, contrast suffers when you lower brightness, but it's also a backlit screen that I can choose what color font and background I want. All those things make it much easier for me to read on that on my k1 with e ink which is just greyscale that I can't adjust in any way.


----------



## jaybird123 (Mar 10, 2009)

Some questions "Kindle Killer" designers might want to ask themselves. I am just referring to leisure reading, not educational or technical material. 

1. Can I hold it in either hand while reading?
--can my thumb reach the page forward button with either hand?
--Is it light enough and small enough to be held with either hand?
2. Can I increase the font size?
3. Is the refresh of the pages fast enough so as to be transparent to the overall reading process? 
4. How long can the battery go without a charge? (day, week, month)
5. Do I have immediate access to content? 
--Do I have to get out of the chair/couch/bed or leave the beach/coffee house to get a new book?
--Do I have everything I need to be totally independent of my PC or my internet provider?
6. Can I sync it to other devices (IPhone, Itouch, DX, Kindle for PC)?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

If it's like the iPod touch, everything will be controlled by touch screen. Page turns by flicking a finger on the screen, enlarging text and pictures with multitouch gestures. On my iPod touch I can't read a web page because it's small. But I can easily "zoom in" by spreading two fingers on the screen. I'm sure it will have a cell phone connection and maybe wi-fi, but the question for me is whether you have to have a contract with a telecom company. If so, I will have to give it a pass.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> If it's like the iPod touch, everything will be controlled by touch screen. Page turns by flicking a finger on the screen, enlarging text and pictures with multitouch gestures. On my iPod touch I can't read a web page because it's small. But I can easily "zoom in" by spreading two fingers on the screen. I'm sure it will have a cell phone connection and maybe wi-fi, but the question for me is whether you have to have a contract with a telecom company. If so, I will have to give it a pass.


Unless apple gets their own provider network going or outsources something similar to what amazon does with whispernet, you probably will have to


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> If it's like the iPod touch, everything will be controlled by touch screen. Page turns by flicking a finger on the screen, enlarging text and pictures with multitouch gestures. On my iPod touch I can't read a web page because it's small. But I can easily "zoom in" by spreading two fingers on the screen. I'm sure it will have a cell phone connection and maybe wi-fi, but the question for me is whether you have to have a contract with a telecom company. If so, I will have to give it a pass.


I doubt it will have phone service, but it is likely to have a wireless data plan at least as an option.


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

Makes one wonder if Amazon is holding back the Mac version of the Kindle software, the LCD screen may not be for everyone. But if it gives the tablet more functionality, and Amazon more chances to sell books.

Scott


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Kimberly.... if you can chill until the end of this month I suggest you wait until Apple makes its announcement.  There are so many speculative rumors (i.e. it will cost $1000) that you will just make yourself crazy.

Also the Consumer Electronic Show starts tomorrow and there are already a ton of new ebook reader announcements and plenty more to come.

Now... that being said.  The advantage of the Kindle is:

It is a proven device.  Thousands and thousands already sold.
It is not a computer.  If you have high expectations to get streaming video, then the Kindle is not for you.
Superior customer service.  I can think of no other company that actually reads my email and responds intelligently.
More books available than you can possibly read in your life time.
Excellent company reputation.  Amazon goes to great lengths to keeps its customers happy.

I do empathize with you about making a decision.  I got my K2 last year when they came out.  It was easy to go for it as there weren't too many other choices.  Now, I would have a hard time - just like you.

Good luck!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Magenta said:


> It is not a computer. If you have high expectations to get streaming video, then the Kindle is not for you.


Well. . . . it _is_ a computer. . . .but it's a single purpose computer, designed to do one thing Very Well.

And succeeds admirably, in my opinion!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Streaming video? I haven't seen that as a high priority on most peoples lists that want the new device.


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, eink was meant to be efficient showing a static page/image. Video would totally defeat the purpose of eink!


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

Several points to touch on-

1)  Amazon isn't going anywhere and will be supporting the Kindle and Kindle books for MANY MANY years.  This is not Betamax (but the nook might be).  You will have supply and terrific customer support.

2)  The tablet it NOT a Kindle killer because it is not an ereader, though just what it is, is in doubt.  Also, at $700++, it won't replace a Kindle, even a DX (which I love).

3)  kindle 3 will not happen until LATE 2010. so I wouldn't wait for that.

4)  Despite all of the excitement at CES 2010 (see Harvey's thread right here), My guess is that most of the e-readers shown will never make it to the market in the US this year- or at all.

5)  Ultimately for an ereader you must have a great book store.  Amazon has the best, Sony is poor, B & N is getting there.  The other ereaders don't have them.  So, again, Kindle is the best bet.


----------



## 3boysnagirl (Dec 29, 2009)

ljorges said:


> I don't really see the new apple tablet as a competitor to the kindle. Price-wise its gonna come in at over $700, so I'm not sure how these two would even compare. I'm probably gonna get one considering I'm such an Apple Fanboy.
> 
> Les


I'm an Apple Fangirl and this proposed tablet has kept me from purchasing a macbook, but not a Kindle (obviously).

I think it will compete more with other tablets, netbooks and laptops, but not so much the ereader market.

To the OP --
I knew about the tablet to be unveiled this year, but I chose not to wait for it. I researched everything and found the Kindle fit my needs best.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

scottder said:


> Makes one wonder if Amazon is holding back the Mac version of the Kindle software, the LCD screen may not be for everyone. But if it gives the tablet more functionality, and Amazon more chances to sell books.


With the success of the iPhone app store, my opinion is that this new device will be more similar to the iPhone / iPod Touch, just so Apple can share in an ongoing revenue stream. So Amazon holding back on the Kindle for Mac doesn't make any sense, because this new device should (and could) just use the existing Kindle iPhone software. 
I like reading for a few minutes at bedtime with my iPhone, probably wouldn't want to use a tablet. It fits in one hand, I don't worry about dropping it, and I don't need a separate light (that one fits with the tablet too, but I threw it in there anyway).
I just don't see a need for a separate device between my iPhone and MacBook, so Amazon, get with the program and release the Kindle for Mac ASAP!


----------



## Kimrob444 (Jan 3, 2010)

Well,  I thought about it and decided that the Kindle 2 is what I want.  I don't want color or movies or any of that fancy stuff, I just want to read.  I went to Barnes and Noble just for kicks and tried out the Nook.  The sales girl kept telling me about all the great stuff it could do...but when she actually tried to MAKE it do those things, it either wouldn't or was soooooo slow, I felt sort of embarrassed for her.  She was so enthusiastic.  Long story short...my kindle arrives tomorrow!!  I can't hardly wait!  Thank you all so much for helping me in my decision. I really appreciate it.
  Kimberly


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

where is apple going to buy books?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

ak rain said:


> where is apple going to buy books?


That's assuming they are going to be selling ebooks. I wouldn't count on it.

Mike


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I am thinking they wont have a book site too m. I look forward to an ereader that can buy from any sites, amazon or barnes and noble. I like the look of the islate/apple tablet as a simple laptop for travel or such-I don't need this. I like my kindle for reading and I found need for that..


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't see it as a Kindle killer, even though I will be getting one.  I love my i-Pod for music and videos - so a larger one will be great. But I am going to wait awhile - beause I learned my lesson as an early adopter  from my K1 purchase.  Never again.  I can wait to be the 100th person on my block to have one.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

LindaW said:


> But I am going to wait awhile - beause I learned my lesson as an early adopter from my K1 purchase. Never again.


In what way do you feel slighted by owning a K1 instead of a K2? The only things I can think of that you're missing out on are direct PDF support, more internal storage, and the ability to read in landscape, but you have the benefits of a clearer screen, SD card expandability, and a replaceable battery. I can see having a slight preference for one model over another, but don't understand why someone would feel like they've been taken advantage of because they have the older model--we're not talking revolutionary differences here. It's not like you bought an SD 32" tube TV one day and an HD 58" plasma was the same price the following week.


----------



## brainstorm (Dec 8, 2009)

> I actually considered the new Sony 900 because of the ability to get library books, til I discovered my library has such a limited collection of ebooks, and you have to wait for them just like DPBs.


My experience exactly.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

U know that all the apple heads will jump on this


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

loca said:


> U know that all the apple heads will jump on this


Just as all the windows heads will sneer at it. 

Mike


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

loca said:


> U know that all the apple heads will jump on this


Actually, my son is an "applehead" always talking about how superior his MacBook Pro and all other Apple products are to the PC, while I have a pc and can't rationalize buying a Mac and yet I am very excited about the new tablet coming put from Apple and my son isn't at all. He actually is DISCOURAGING me from buying it. He considers it too gimmicky.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

People who manufacture netbooks should be more worried about the new Apple than Amazon. It is not a threat to the Kindle. There are people of a certain ilk who have not bought an e-reader since "all you can do with it is read books". These people may very well buy the Apple but they don't represent market share being taken from Amazon. I have a PC at work, MacBook at home, iPhone in my pocket. I don't want to read books on any of them and I wouldn't want to on the iSlate either. If you like reading books get an ereader. My suggestion would be get a Kindle. I've tried them all and it is by far the best device, best ebook store, best support. Oh yeah, best forum.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

geko29 said:


> In what way do you feel slighted by owning a K1 instead of a K2? The only things I can think of that you're missing out on are direct PDF support, more internal storage, and the ability to read in landscape, but you have the benefits of a clearer screen, SD card expandability, and a replaceable battery. I can see having a slight preference for one model over another, but don't understand why someone would feel like they've been taken advantage of because they have the older model--we're not talking revolutionary differences here. It's not like you bought an SD 32" tube TV one day and an HD 58" plasma was the same price the following week.


For now, it's not any big deal, I love my K1 - but the fact that K2 will more than likely continue to be upgraded and K1 won't is a big deal to me. Whether or not the upgrades are significant or not doesn't matter. The fact that Amazon seems to not care enought about K1 owners is a big deal to me. So to me it's more of a principal and fairness thing. I understand that early adopters sometimes get left out in the cold - so my point is, never again for me.

BTW - I never said that I felt like I was taken advantage of.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

No problem, I was just trying to avoid saying "slighted" again.   But it's good to know where you're coming from on it.  I do think we might get one more firmware update, but I don't necessarily see this as a consequence of early adoption.  Firmware updates often stop completely for electronics regardless of generation, and it's often soon after the release of a newer model.  For example, my 1G iPod nano received its final update in October of 2006, just 3 months after the release of the 2nd gen.  The final firmware release for my wife's 5G iPod Video came in November 2007, 2 months after the release of the 6G Classic.

If 1.2 is indeed the final firmware release for the K1 (and I still think it's a bit early to declare that), it coming on basically the same day as the K2 release is similar to Apple's schedule for its long-running digital distribution gadget, albeit just a few months shorter.  I suspect there won't be many K2 updates following the K3's release, and so on and so on.  It's just the way of the world, not so much a screwing of the early adopter, IMO.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

geko29 said:


> No problem, I was just trying to avoid saying "slighted" again.  But it's good to know where you're coming from on it. I do think we might get one more firmware update, but I don't necessarily see this as a consequence of early adoption. Firmware updates often stop completely for electronics regardless of generation, and it's often soon after the release of a newer model. For example, my 1G iPod nano received its final update in October of 2006, just 3 months after the release of the 2nd gen. The final firmware release for my wife's 5G iPod Video came in November 2007, 2 months after the release of the 6G Classic.
> 
> If 1.2 is indeed the final firmware release for the K1 (and I still think it's a bit early to declare that), it coming on basically the same day as the K2 release is similar to Apple's schedule for its long-running digital distribution gadget, albeit just a few months shorter. I suspect there won't be many K2 updates following the K3's release, and so on and so on. It's just the way of the world, not so much a screwing of the early adopter, IMO.


It's just so hard to keep up with technology that at some point everyone is kind of in the same boat. I love my 5Gen i-Pod and will stick with that until it .....well, I won't even say it cause I don't want to jinx the thing. LOL!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

LindaW said:


> It's just so hard to keep up with technology that at some point everyone is kind of in the same boat. I love my 5Gen i-Pod and will stick with that until it .....well, I won't even say it cause I don't want to jinx the thing. LOL!


LOL yea, its get a bit ridiculous at some point.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

It has been nice that Apple has given ipod touch users the option to upgrade to the new OS's as they have been released for a small fee. Of course the iphones have gotten the OS upgrades for free, even the 1st generation iphones have gotten all OS upgrades for free.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Hands down, Kindle comes out as the best bang for your buck. But if you're an apple head you may feel it's your moral obligation to get one of these puppies for the sake of your ipod.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

happyblob said:


> Hands down, Kindle comes out as the best bang for your buck. But if you're an apple head you may feel it's your moral obligation to get one of these puppies for the sake of your ipod.


Get up on the wrong side of bed this morning?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

happyblob said:


> Hands down, Kindle comes out as the best bang for your buck. But if you're an apple head you may feel it's your moral obligation to get one of these puppies for the sake of your ipod.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> It has been nice that Apple has given ipod touch users the option to upgrade to the new OS's as they have been released for a small fee. Of course the iphones have gotten the OS upgrades for free, even the 1st generation iphones have gotten all OS upgrades for free.


They wouldn't even charge the fee if stupid SOX didn't require them to in order to avoid a potential lawsuit. At $5 per iTunes account for unlimited iPod Touch units upgraded (we put 3.1.2 on 40+ Touches for $5 ), they certainly aren't making any money.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

My point was that it was nice that they even supported their older generation hardware with OS upgrades at all. Many companies don't, as was previously cited.


----------

